# Question about Citation.



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello,
Recently me and a few friends were driving and saw some girls we knew. We stopped and talked to them, us in the car, them outside, and realised they were drunk. One kicked out my back taillight and ran, So A few minutes later, I get pulled over!! Its after 1230 and I'm not 18 yet, so I figured I'd get a ticket for that. The officer approaches the car and I told him, they were drunk and kicked my taillight out, he says "ya, ok" and returns to his car.

He returns with a citation for defective equipment and then says he is gonna follow me home and talk to my parents. My mom comes out and the officer claims that the girls said we "tried to hit them" I argued and he says "Why didn't you tell me at the scene about the tail light getting kicked out?" So, the officer:
Cited me for a broken tail light
Didn't even talk to the girls who were drunk and kicked it out

I find out now that one of the girls moms is a dispatcher for the town, surprise surprise she dosen't get in trouble,

Besides appealing the ticket, what course of action do I have?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Unregistered said:


> Besides appealing the ticket, what course of action do I have?


Pay it.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Find better friends and make sure you're not behind the wheel after 12:30am.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

women the root of all evil, take it as a lesson


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Officer Dunngeon said:


> Find better friends and make sure you're not behind the wheel after 12:30am.


+1


----------



## KJack815 (May 7, 2007)

what?? are u kidding me

wow, i feel dumber now having read this thread....


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

KJack815 said:


> what?? are u kidding me
> 
> wow, i feel dumber now having read this thread....


+1


----------



## NPD108 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm sure the officer thought you were being jack asses and trying to pick up the girls, and possibly got a little too aggressive. Good luck proving otherwise if there were no witnesses. Pay the ticket and learn that women can say anything they want about you in that situation, and they will be believed over you every time.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Feel lucky that you don't live in CT where the new curfew for kids under 18 is 11pm


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant believe what I posted crossed the line and was removed!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I cant believe what I posted crossed the line and was removed!


???????


----------



## HOLLYROCK50 (Jan 21, 2008)

"Besides appealing the ticket, what course of action do I have?"

First off get some game. What the hell did you say to a drunk girl to get your laillight kicked out. If you can't score with a drunk chick walking down the street, you need to stay at home playing dungens and dragons!!!


----------



## dlfowler (Feb 21, 2007)

Face it. You were acting like jackasses, you got aggressive, they got retaliation by kicking out your light. Suck it up and pay the ticket. The lesson? Be a jerk earlier in the evening. That way you can get home before your license is no good.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

Unregistered said:


> Hello,
> Recently me and a few friends were driving and saw some girls we knew. We stopped and talked to them, us in the car, them outside, and realised they were drunk. One kicked out my back taillight and ran, So A few minutes later, I get pulled over!! Its after 1230 and I'm not 18 yet, so I figured I'd get a ticket for that. The officer approaches the car and I told him, they were drunk and kicked my taillight out, he says "ya, ok" and returns to his car.


Don't paint all cops with a broad brush. There are only a few that think they're entitled to be pricks.

A couple of years ago after only having two beers, a telephone pole hit the front of my truck.

When the cops arrived they took my pants and car keys and locked them in the truck with my cell phone.

They all walked away high-fiving each other.

When I called the state police to complain, they towed my truck and gave me a ticket for leaving my vehicle running unattended.

I actually thought about calling the Department of Justice but was told they kidnap people.

The only ones that did not give me a hard time was the deputy sheriff who drove by.
He told me he had no clue what to do and kept going.

Now I just ride a bicycle.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

NPD108 said:


> I'm sure the officer thought you were being jack asses and trying to pick up the girls, and possibly got a little too aggressive. Good luck proving otherwise if there were no witnesses. Pay the ticket and learn that women can say anything they want about you in that situation, and they will be believed over you every time.


+1


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

kttref said:


> Feel lucky that you don't live in CT where the new curfew for kids under 18 is 11pm


 Thats it i'm moving down tomorrow!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> Besides appealing the ticket, what course of action do I have?


You can shut your suck-hole and pay the ticket you whiny little brat.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I thought this thread was closed?


----------

